# Heavy Snow!



## billski (Sep 26, 2011)

Obsessing over snow is debilitating.  So while I am debilitated, here is my latest creation.
I have ordered a poster of it.  The use will be revealed on November 12th.







And don't rag on me about weekends being missing!


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd like one of those posters, please


----------



## billski (Sep 27, 2011)

PomfretPlunge said:


> I'd like one of those posters, please



Use Vistaprint.com
upload the above image to them ($5 charge) and then order the size poster you want.  Pretty cheap.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2011)

billski said:


> Use Vistaprint.com
> upload the above image to them ($5 charge) and then order the size poster you want.  Pretty cheap.



Gonna look like crap if you submit a low res gif/jpeg and make it big.


----------

